# An idea.....



## dacuban1

Im in for a fly swap.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

unlike some other boards, I am even willing to throw this in there...if you want to get in on a swap, but don't tie...then pick a pattern and go buy them.

Also, just to make it fun, some other boards get the participants to throw in a sticker, or a coozie. So each person gets a sticker and a dozen flies. Also, if everyone picks up one of those $5 foam boxes from bass pro or somewhere, that might be helpful too.

We can make some basic rules and let it fly (no pun intended). But I think we do need to have a topic for the swaps....(ex. crab & shrimp, bass flies, etc.)


----------



## DSampiero

love the idea, but my tying gear is all boxed up... :'(


----------



## flyfisheraa573

no worries man...usually the deadline for these things are like 1 1/2 to 2 months out...just to give everyone time to tie, get them in the mail, etc...

we can definitely accommodate


----------



## skinny_water

I'm game also! If we have less than 6 people that want to do it we can do 2 patterns. That will make it worth it for everyone.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes

I'm game. I tie everything from #24 midges (blah, only for shops) to #6/0 jointed musky flies.


----------



## skinnywater3

I'm in! We could do a tarpon swap...tis the season


----------



## skinnywater3

And I like Richards idea about two patterns


----------



## tguasjr

I'm in!


----------



## HaMm3r

I might be interested if you don't mind my semi-amateurish tying abilities. I guess it also would depend on what the topic is.


----------



## skinny_water

One Baitfish and one Shrimp Pattern of your choice


----------



## aflatsnut

I,m in


----------



## Guest

Count me in, just let me know when, were and how.


----------



## dacuban1

> One Baitfish and one Shrimp Pattern of your choice


x2


----------



## flyfisheraa573

How many folks on here (that are interested in a swap) that Saltwater fish, also freshwater fish? 

If it is the majority, then we can do two patterns each...one for Saltwater, and one for Freshwater...that is if we don't have enough people to fill a full swap...if we do, then we will choose a theme and go with it....



If not...then this should be the themes (I think)..also, if anyone wants to amend feel free...

- flats - we could really break this apart if needed, or leave it generic...tarpon, snook, reds, and trout

- deeper water for those that fish out there - I don't, so someone else would have to drive that bus

- freshwater - bass and brim




As far as some guidelines

- lets try to get 13 people...if not then everyone could tie two flies (so everyone gets a dozen)

-flies should be tagged...simple...small strip of paper with pattern and who tied it...punch the hook through one end

-thinking maybe everyone get one of the cheap foam boxes...to protect the flies in transit and for use later if interested (I think their like $5 at BPS)

-maybe a unique sticker or koozie...just for grins

-also, I'm thinking of a 2 month due date from the time we get everyone locked in...to allow for getting materials, tying time, and transit

-everyone needs to choose a pattern(s) so we don't all tie the same thing

**as far as I'm concerened...this isn't a professional tying swap...so Hammer join the fray, RKmurphy, you too...nothing is better for learning than tying more...everyone put forth a good effort, and I'm sure that all will be satisfied...If you doubt your ability, or are embarrassed by it, then join the swap, and go buy some...

So far

1. flyfisheraa573
2. dacuban1
3. skinny dippin
4. skinny water
5. inlet1
6. hammer (?)
7. tico
8. darkstar crashes
9. glades ghost (?)

anyone or anything else? did I miss anyone?

once we get everyone locked in, and decide on a theme...then i'll start a new topic so that everyone can keep up with it there.


----------



## HaMm3r

Ok, count me in then. And to answer your question, I actually freshwater fly fish more than in salt.


----------



## Gramps

Ah hell toss me in, I'm good for something. ;D


----------



## aflatsnut

Just wondering if this is going to take off. Where to next guys?


----------



## bsfl

i'll join too, and i also freshie fish more than salt (if only flats were in my backyard)


----------



## HaMm3r

Good question. I already started tying a few, since I'm not the fastest bobbin in the East.


----------



## bsfl

Hey guys, is this taking off? Due date, theme? Lets get crankin


----------



## drewrossi

You can me in if not too much of an inconvenience.


----------



## DSampiero

I'll play along  . 

Can we all get 'em done by June 15th? That's more than a month away and should be a liberal amount of time to whip everything up. 

Do We have a volunteer to do all the receiving box filling and shipping? 
:-?

On that note: Should we include a check for $7 written out to said person to cover outgoing shipping costs to the rest of the "Fluff Chuckers"??  :



So far

1. flyfisheraa573
2. dacuban1
3. skinny dippin
4. skinny water
5. inlet1
6. hammer (?)
7. tico
8. darkstar crashes
9. glades ghost
10. PlayingSnooky


----------



## skinnywater3

Whats the theme?


----------



## Gramps

GG - Count me in, but not responsible enough receive and mail the flies. ;D

Skinny_Water recommended one Baitfish and one Shrimp Pattern of your choice. I think that is a good idear.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am in but you will have to put up with me tying what ever I feel like at the time. [smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------



## drewrossi

I can take on the task of receiving the flies and shipping them out.  A check for shipping would be nice. I will be moving around July 1st so the June 15th deadline would have to be the latest!


----------



## drewrossi

1. flyfisheraa573
2. dacuban1
3. skinny dippin
4. skinny water
5. inlet1
6. hammer (?)
7. tico
8. darkstar crashes
9. glades ghost
10. PlayingSnooky 
11. Gramps
12. Tom_in_Orl


Here is the address
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32828


If you want to drop them off that is alright with me... but be prepared to talk fishing lol


----------



## bsfl

Instead of check for return shipping just include self addressed stamped enevelope


----------



## flyfisheraa573

Sorry guys, been kind of drive by here lately...work has been busy...

I think the list should be this, unless  I mis-read

1. flyfisheraa573 - _Stealthbomber or a Crayfish pattern or a crab pattern_
2. dacuban1
3. skinny dippin
4. skinny water
5. inlet1
6. hammer
7. tico
8. darkstar crashes
9. glades ghost
10. PlayingSnooky
11. Gramps
12. Tom_in_Orl
13. BSFL1

that would make it 12 flies per each.

As far as the theme...lets say SW and WW flies...that way, everyone could get a little of both...that okay?

playingsnooky, thanks for stepping up to drive this short bus.  June 15th may be doable for me, how about everyone else?

Also, do we want to include an extra fly for PS since he's taking care of all this?  I will in my stuff. That means everyone ties 13 flies.

One more thing...everyone kick in a "fly fishing" related sticker...(stealing that idea from the Drake MB)

What's everyone tying?  I'm looking at either a Stealthbomber, a Crayfish pattern, or a crab pattern.  I'll let you know after I check my supplies to see how much I have for a whole pattern...


----------



## DSampiero

A self addressed and stamped return envelope(maybe a bubble wrapped lined unit) will make things much easier on everyone. Plus, do we really need more small fly boxes? My shrimp/crab box is 12.5"x11"x1.5" it carries plenty  ;D. 

I third, fourth or whatever on the one Shrimp, one baitfish pattern, maybe the baitfish pattern can be fresh or salt(I'm most of us have caught some bass on an EP minnow, or reds/trout on Dahlberg Divers).  

Do we have a motion to close entries for this swap? If so I second.


----------



## drewrossi

> A self addressed and stamped return envelope(maybe a bubble wrapped lined unit) will make things much easier on everyone. Plus, do we really need more small fly boxes? My shrimp/crab box is 12.5"x11"x1.5" it carries plenty  ;D.
> 
> I third, fourth or whatever on the one Shrimp, one baitfish pattern, maybe the baitfish pattern can be fresh or salt(I'm most of us have caught some bass on an EP minnow, or reds/trout on Dahlberg Divers).
> 
> Do we have a motion to close entries for this swap? If so I second.


I like it!


----------



## aflatsnut

I've got a ten day trip to the Keys coming up I may be a little late getting done.

I plan to tie up some EP minnows. OK?

Bob


----------



## HaMm3r

So, let me make sure I understand. We're each tying 13 flies total, right? Not 13 each of two different patterns?

When you say the theme is "SW and WW flies", what are WW flies? White Water, Warm Water, Waste Water??

I'll be tying my white eyed rabbit zonker baitfish pattern, most likely, which are good for bass and trout. 

Btw, I'm trying to get another caribbean bonefish trip planned for early June, so if I receive any proven bonefish flies, that would be awesome.


----------



## aflatsnut

OK I'll throw in a couple of Gotchas with your name on them.

Bob


----------



## drewrossi

> So, let me make sure I understand. We're each tying 13 flies total, right? Not 13 each of two different patterns?
> 
> When you say the theme is "SW and WW flies", what are WW flies? White Water, Warm Water, Waste Water??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be tying my white eyed rabbit zonker baitfish pattern, most likely, which are good for bass and trout.
> 
> Btw, I'm trying to get another caribbean bonefish trip planned for early June, so if I receive any proven bonefish flies, that would be awesome.


From my understanding we are tying 13 flies of either Saltwater or (WW?) ??Freshwater?? Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

sorry fellas, guess I should have been more clear...i view(read as think of) flies in 3 different areas.....salt water, warm water, and cold water..I realize that each have their own sub category...

sorry, I trout fish in the mountains...so a totally different set of flies...

so, for clarification, warm fresh water, and salt water (preferably inshore)

and 13 of the same fly...or thirteen flies total...I guess you can tie two different flies...just need 13 for the swap


----------



## dacuban1

ok sounds good. I dont spin fresh or warm or ww flies so i'll do a shrimp and bait fish. (13 total).


----------



## HaMm3r

Ok, thanks for the clarification, (and the gotcha's, Bob).


----------



## dacuban1

when is the date you need em by? and address?


----------



## drewrossi

> when is the date you need em by? and address?


I would like them by June 15th or so a little after is ok. It's just that I am moving on July 1st and don't want any mix up's. I have a lease on my place until July 15th so I can always come back and pick them up.

Address:
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32828


----------



## kbuch312

playingsnooky,

How about popping some photos of the collection prior to divvying them up and shipping. Give us sideline players something to look at.
Thanks,
Kevin B.


----------



## drewrossi

> playingsnooky,
> 
> How about popping some photos of the collection prior to divvying them up and shipping.  Give us sideline players something to look at.
> Thanks,
> Kevin B.


Not a problem.


----------



## HaMm3r

Hey guys, if there's no objections, I might change the fly I'm submitting for the swap. On my last bonefish trip, there was one particular pattern that all the bonefish bites came on. It was a fly that was recommended and purchased at a fly shop.

I have since booked my next bonefish trip for June 9th, to the Caicos Islands this time, and I have taught myself to duplicate the pattern that was so succesful. I've been building up my arsenal of flies for the upcoming trip, and have gotten to the point where I can produce about 5 of these an hour. The ones pictured below are a mixture of size 1 and size 4's.


----------



## CatchBravo

Im in just feed the rules to me like im a 6 year old didnt catch it well the first time! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> Im in just feed the rules to me like im a 6 year old didnt catch it well the first time!  ;D


 I'm not organizing this, so it's not up to me whether you're in or not Tarponfever, but we're basically tying either warm freshwater flies or saltwater inshore/flats patterns. If you join, that means we'll each need to tie 14 of one pattern and have them sent to Playingsnooky by June 15th. I think we're also supposed to include a fishing-related sticker.

It's still early, so I don't see why adding you in would be a problem.


----------



## CatchBravo

sounds good


----------



## drewrossi

Updated list: 

Also, it's probably a good idea to keep this updated with everyone's fly selection so we don't duplicate.

1. flyfisheraa573 - Stealthbomber or a Crayfish pattern or a crab pattern
2. dacuban1
3. skinny dippin
4. skinny water
5. inlet1
6. hammer
7. tico
8. darkstar crashes
9. glades ghost
10. PlayingSnooky
11. Gramps
12. Tom_in_Orl
13. BSFL1
14. TarponFever


----------



## flyfisheraa573

I guess the sticker issue is up to the mass....I'll include one for everyone though...just in case someone forgets


----------



## dacuban1

I'll wip up a redfish/bonefish fly i call "The Mingo" and a baitfish fly i call the "All In One". Proven flys i'm sure you will like.


----------



## CatchBravo

As of now no idea what ill be doing


----------



## drewrossi

> As of now no idea what ill be doing


It's cool me either lol


----------



## HaMm3r

I'm going back to my original pattern, the Eyed Rabbit Zonker in white.


----------



## bsfl

I have been having alot of topwater bass success lately so yall will be gettin that, but I have a color scheme I want to try.. do yall want tried and true? or be guinea pigs? 

edit: pattern is also good trout fly for anyone salt only


----------



## CatchBravo

Ill have it before tomorrow hopefully


----------



## DSampiero

I am an indecisive basstard, go vote on the poll for the fly you'd like to have from me. lol, I must be bored...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1274414007/0#0


----------



## CatchBravo

As of now im going to be trying the snook rat which is kind of a weird topwater fly for snook its actually caught one so hopefully it get many more


----------



## HaMm3r

Ok guys, I'm done tying. Here's the 14 White Eyed Rabbit Zonkers that will hopefully be puttin' a hurtin' on some bass lips in your area.  (Or seatrout, if you don't do fresh  )


----------



## tguasjr

Sorry guys, i havent really paid much attention lately. I will be tying up some flies that have worked for me in both fresh and salt water.


----------



## dacuban1

> Ok guys, I'm done tying. Here's the 14 White Eyed Rabbit Zonkers that will hopefully be puttin' a hurtin' on some bass lips in your area.  (Or seatrout, if you don't do fresh  )


Hammer have you tried these for snook? Looks like it'll work well on shorelines. Nice Fly


----------



## HaMm3r

Let me put it this way... I have actually had a snook follow one of these and another eat one. However, I have never landed a snook on fly...


----------



## drewrossi

Updated List

1. flyfisheraa573 - Stealthbomber or a Crayfish pattern or a crab pattern
2. dacuban1 -a redfish/bonefish fly i call "The Mingo" and a baitfish fly i call the "All In One"
3. skinny dippin - 
4. skinny water - 
5. inlet1 - 
6. hammer - "Eyed Rabbit Zonker" in white
7. tico - 
8. darkstar crashes - 
9. glades ghost - "West Bay Treat" as determined by poll? 
10. PlayingSnooky - "Spittin' Frog"
11. Gramps - 
12. Tom_in_Orl - 
13. BSFL1 - 
14. TarponFever - "snook rat"


----------



## drewrossi

Spittin' Frog.  Tried it today, got a few hits.  only fished 15min and a new lake.  Going to try a few more sizes/ color patterns before I tie the 14 up.








[/img]


----------



## HaMm3r

I don't know why, but that frog pattern made me LOL! ;D Looks cool though...I bet bass will chew it up! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## drewrossi

> I don't know why, but that frog pattern made me LOL!  ;D Looks cool though...I bet bass will chew it up! Can't wait to try it.


I didn't realize how cartoon looking it was until it was up on the screen.   [smiley=1-lmao.gif] It does seem to work though!!!! Will report more after the weekend.


----------



## HaMm3r

So, how do we want to ship these things? I was looking at the small flat rate boxes on www.usps.com and they are $4.85, but we'd all have to send Playingsnooky $5 so that he can ship them back the same way. We could each probably pre-address an extra box, fold it and ship it to him with the flies, but he'd have to take all the return boxes to the post office himself. They would provide decent protection though.

Other thoughts?


----------



## drewrossi

I don't mind either way....I live right by the post office so it is no big deal for me to drop them off/ or if you include $5 I can pick them up too. I do believe that the boxes will be the easiest though.


----------



## CatchBravo

I would post up pictures of the rat except my original is missing haha alot of trial and error but i seem to be getting it done this weekend i should be done


----------



## CatchBravo

One question to add to that can it be a mix of 2 flies that equal up to 14 or just one pattern?


----------



## flyfisheraa573

> Spittin' Frog.  Tried it today, got a few hits.  only fished 15min and a new lake.  Going to try a few more sizes/ color patterns before I tie the 14 up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Dude...those are funny looking flies....but can be extremely deadly...amazingly deadly...I had a friend that would tie them, and make the back legs a little thicker and longer...it was almost comical how many hits he got on a decent bass pond...Nice tie...Getting excited about this thing


----------



## paint it black

Wish I was good enough to get in on this. ;D


----------



## flyfisheraa573

str...you're good enough man...this isn't a professional swap...i've said it before...some of the ugliest flies are the best catcher's...the majority of the time the flies are tied so well to please the tier not the fish...and the only way that you can get better is to tie multiple's of the same pattern..

Besides...I'm sure we'll have another one...pick a pattern and get in on that...start practicing now...

this swap was kind of an all around swap...we can do a theme swap next...i.e. redfish or tarpon or bonefish or crab, etc.....


----------



## drewrossi

> One question to add to that can it be a mix of 2 flies that equal up to 14 or just one pattern?


I think we were going for all of the same fly... so everyone gets the same thing. I guess it doesn't really matter though, since everyone will be getting back a whole slew of different flies! ;D


----------



## skinny_water

I am taking request for a pattern. Prob end of being a baitfish.

Hammer, ya need to get over here for a night. I'll put ya on them and help ya out. By the end of the night you will not have any excuses for not catching one.


----------



## HaMm3r

> I am taking request for a pattern. Prob end of being a baitfish.
> 
> Hammer, ya need to get over here for a night.  I'll put ya on them and help ya out.  By the end of the night you will not have any excuses for not catching one.


There's always ineptitude...it's as good an excuse as any. ;D

There aren't too many snook in Palm Coast, so catching one at all is a rarity, much less on fly. My uncle actually lives on Siesta Key in Sarasota, so I should go visit them and take you up on that sometime.


----------



## CatchBravo

Hey i want in to skinny!! haha ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Let me put it this way... I have actually had a snook follow one of these and another eat one. However, I have never landed a snook on fly...



Really?
Snook are so easy to catch! lol

I can't wait to get a bone or red on fly!


And about the swap, when do the flies need to be turned in?


----------



## drewrossi

> Let me put it this way... I have actually had a snook follow one of these and another eat one. However, I have never landed a snook on fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Snook are so easy to catch! lol
> 
> I can't wait to get a bone or red on fly!
> 
> 
> And about the swap, when do the flies need to be turned in?
Click to expand...



Flies are due to me by the 15th of June. That would make 15 for total number of flies to tie. St8 are you in?


----------



## paint it black

> Let me put it this way... I have actually had a snook follow one of these and another eat one. However, I have never landed a snook on fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Snook are so easy to catch! lol
> 
> I can't wait to get a bone or red on fly!
> 
> 
> And about the swap, when do the flies need to be turned in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flies are due to me by the 15th of June.  That would make 15 for total number of flies to tie. St8 are you in?
Click to expand...


Yeah count me in.


It'll give me a couple weeks to figure it out.

Probably tie a shrimp pattern.

Give me a break, I have about a week under my belt! lol


----------



## drewrossi

> Let me put it this way... I have actually had a snook follow one of these and another eat one. However, I have never landed a snook on fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Snook are so easy to catch! lol
> 
> I can't wait to get a bone or red on fly!
> 
> 
> And about the swap, when do the flies need to be turned in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flies are due to me by the 15th of June.  That would make 15 for total number of flies to tie. St8 are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah count me in.
> 
> 
> It'll give me a couple weeks to figure it out.
> 
> Probably tie a shrimp pattern.
> 
> Give me a break, I have about a week under my belt! lol
Click to expand...

Great! I'll add you to the list with a shrimp pattern. You can change it later if it doesn't turn out....it's just so we can get an idea of what everyone is tying.


----------



## drewrossi

1. flyfisheraa573 - Stealthbomber or a Crayfish pattern or a crab pattern
2. dacuban1 -a redfish/bonefish fly i call "The Mingo" and a baitfish fly i call the "All In One"
3. skinny dippin -
4. skinny water -
5. inlet1 -
6. hammer - "Eyed Rabbit Zonker" in white
7. tico -
8. darkstar crashes -
9. glades ghost - "West Bay Treat" as determined by poll?
10. PlayingSnooky - "Spittin' Frog"
11. Gramps -
12. Tom_in_Orl -
13. BSFL1 -
14. TarponFever - "snook rat" 
15. str8outha9c - Shrimp Pattern

15 flies total now..... Are we still having the "add a person in" deadline June 1st or is 15 enough for this first go around???


----------



## CatchBravo

Well my original "snook rat" is missing :'( that equals lots and lots of trial and error cause i havent tied it in so long but glad to see your in the trade eric!


----------



## HaMm3r

> Let me put it this way... I have actually had a snook follow one of these and another eat one. However, I have never landed a snook on fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Snook are so easy to catch! lol
Click to expand...

They're easy to catch if you happen to have them in your area. : I don't, or at least not many and even less so after the long freeze. :'(


----------



## HaMm3r

I hope we're not going to keep adding people. I already had everything packed for shipping.  

I'm not breaking all my tying stuff back out, so I'm just throwing in one from my personal supply for str8. It'll be slightly different since I bought new rabbit fur specifically for the swap. Also, when I tie for myself I put a black dot on the weighted ones and leave the unweighted unmarked. So, the odd one will have a black dot on its back.


----------



## DSampiero

Glad Str8 got in on this. 

I whipped up the first of soon-to-be many West Bay Treats. Using a larger gap hook than shown in the photo, plus they're chemically sharpened so you (all) won't have an excuse for missing the hook set ;D ;D

Let's not forget, even though we're only sending flies to 14 other people, we are all sending 15 to give Playing Snooky a thank you for his efforts. 

Don't forget to tag your flies with your forum Handle and the pattern name.



> Btw, I'm trying to get another caribbean bonefish trip planned for early June, so if I receive any proven bonefish flies, that would be awesome.  Wink


The W.B.T. was conceived for Biscayne Bay, it's for big Bones, not those wimpy little Bahamian fish.. ;D ;D ;D..



> I hope we're not going to keep adding people. I already had everything packed for shipping. Angry


Maybe leave that box open till Tuesday : :


----------



## drewrossi

Let's cap it at 15. I'm sure we will have more swaps for anyone else who wanted to get in but couldn't. If all goes well with this one... which it should ;D. I think we should jump straight into some species specific trading (as mentioned before). Maybe do one every couple months or so????


----------



## DSampiero

Playing Snooky-

Yeah, I like it check out my latest pole... ;D ;D

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1275021086


----------



## HaMm3r

> Are we still having the "add a person in" deadline June 1st or is 15 enough for this first go around???


When was a June 1st cut-off ever discussed? I missed that completely, if it was. The only thing I remember was back on the third page, where Glades made a motion to close new entries on May 11th, and PlayingSnooky seconded it.

I would have waited if I'd known June 1 was the day...


----------



## CatchBravo

Is it to late for a pattern change? ;D


----------



## DSampiero

> Is it to late for a pattern change?  ;D


Nope.



> When was a June 1st cut-off ever discussed? I missed that completely, if it was. The only thing I remember was back on the third page, where Glades made a motion to close new entries on May 11th, and PlayingSnooky seconded it.
> 
> I would have waited if I'd known June 1 was the day... Tongue


The post stating June 1st was been modified. I recall writing that and justifying it by saying "some members don't long on as much as the rest and will want to participate, but at the same time that gives everyone a solid 2 weeks to whip up a few more for late arrivals. 

Then all of a sudden we had 12-13 people and everyone started moving towards closing it, I am sure that is about the time I modified the post.


----------



## CatchBravo

Ok im going to be doing a "I pinch" pattern basically a permit and bonefish fly and it would work quite well if you put it directly in front of a pun! ;D


----------



## drewrossi

> Is it to late for a pattern change?  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was a June 1st cut-off ever discussed? I missed that completely, if it was. The only thing I remember was back on the third page, where Glades made a motion to close new entries on May 11th, and PlayingSnooky seconded it.
> 
> I would have waited if I'd known June 1 was the day... Tongue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post stating June 1st was been modified. I recall writing that and justifying it by saying "some members don't long on as much as the rest and will want to participate, but at the same time that gives everyone a solid 2 weeks to whip up a few more for late arrivals.
> 
> Then all of a sudden we had 12-13 people and everyone started moving towards closing it, I am sure that is about the time I modified the post.
Click to expand...

Thanks GladesGhost. I thought I was going crazy!!!  I thought I read June 1st somewhere lol.


----------



## HaMm3r

> When was a June 1st cut-off ever discussed? I missed that completely, if it was. The only thing I remember was back on the third page, where Glades made a motion to close new entries on May 11th, and PlayingSnooky seconded it.
> 
> I would have waited if I'd known June 1 was the day... Tongue
> 
> 
> 
> The post stating June 1st was been modified. I recall writing that and justifying it by saying "some members don't long on as much as the rest and will want to participate, but at the same time that gives everyone a solid 2 weeks to whip up a few more for late arrivals.
> 
> Then all of a sudden we had 12-13 people and everyone started moving towards closing it, I am sure that is about the time I modified the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks GladesGhost. I thought I was going crazy!!!   I thought I read June 1st somewhere lol.
Click to expand...

Well then, I apologize for being a jerk! : I guess I never saw it before it was changed.


----------



## HaMm3r

> The W.B.T. was conceived for Biscayne Bay, it's for big Bones, not those wimpy little Bahamian fish.. ;D ;D ;D..


I never said I was in the Bahamas for my last two bonefish attempts, and my trip on June 9th is to the Caicos Islands. Never been there before, so I don't know how large or small the bones will be...

All I can say is that my first hooked bonefish on fly wasn't particularly big, but the three that broke me off on my last trip would've been middle slot had they been redfish.


----------



## DSampiero

I didn't want to do this...Ok I did, HaMm3r you forced my fingers.. 

The last time I was in Biscayne, I missed the hook set on a nice fish...Great, my turn to pole a Maverick Master Angler Custom(that sucks to push).. Well, about 4 minutes later my buddy hooked into this on a one-off shrimp pattern(he never keeps track of what he ties, just whips 'em up)..

_Edit: Or was that on the canoe? this kid just catches more feesh than all of us, that simple..._








I miss that spot. :-[


----------



## flyfisheraa573

we might wa o shoot a PM to everyone that is in, to make ure they are still in...some folks that originally chipped in, have been quiet of late. not sure if they're aware of the number, and changes to the swap, etc...


----------



## CatchBravo

The "I pinch"


----------



## CatchBravo

Going to be using it today down in the keys so hopefully it doesnt fall apart! ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Going to be using it today down in the keys so hopefully it doesnt fall apart!  ;D



Nice!


I had shots are reds today and hate myself for not grabbing the fly rod.

The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.


----------



## HaMm3r

> The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.


 Looking forward to getting my hands on one of your early ties. When you become a world renown tier, I'll be able to tell people I had an original str8outha9c #20-ish.


----------



## paint it black

> The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on one of your early ties. When you become a world renown tier, I'll be able to tell people I had an original str8outha9c #20-ish.
Click to expand...


Lol!!
I plan on tweaking one of your submitted recipes on the how-to section!

I tied one of those last night and it swims GREAT! lol


----------



## HaMm3r

> The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on one of your early ties. When you become a world renown tier, I'll be able to tell people I had an original str8outha9c #20-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!!
> I plan on tweaking one of your submitted recipes on the how-to section!
> 
> I tied one of those last night and it swims GREAT! lol
Click to expand...

Awww...that's no fun! Like a need more of my own designs. ;D I was hoping for one of your peacock bass patterns.


----------



## paint it black

> The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on one of your early ties. When you become a world renown tier, I'll be able to tell people I had an original str8outha9c #20-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!!
> I plan on tweaking one of your submitted recipes on the how-to section!
> 
> I tied one of those last night and it swims GREAT! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...that's no fun! Like a need more of my own designs. ;D I was hoping for one of your peacock bass patterns.
Click to expand...


I'll throw one of those in for you if you'd like.

It's just not many people can fish for peacock bass.


----------



## HaMm3r

> The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on one of your early ties. When you become a world renown tier, I'll be able to tell people I had an original str8outha9c #20-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!!
> I plan on tweaking one of your submitted recipes on the how-to section!
> 
> I tied one of those last night and it swims GREAT! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...that's no fun! Like a need more of my own designs. ;D I was hoping for one of your peacock bass patterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll throw one of those in for you if you'd like.
> 
> It's just not many people can fish for peacock bass.
Click to expand...

I'm joking with you...tie whatever you like.  You're right about the peas, I've nowhere to catch one, but I'd like to someday.


----------



## Bissell

i want in next time! this looks pretty cool, ive been workin so much i get online for a few minutes a day and missed the beggining of the post
ill keep my eye out for the next one!


----------



## paint it black

> The fly I tied last night looks great, just the lead eyes might be a bit too heavy, so I will do some tweaking to it in time to pump out the 15 flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on one of your early ties. When you become a world renown tier, I'll be able to tell people I had an original str8outha9c #20-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!!
> I plan on tweaking one of your submitted recipes on the how-to section!
> 
> I tied one of those last night and it swims GREAT! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...that's no fun! Like a need more of my own designs. ;D I was hoping for one of your peacock bass patterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll throw one of those in for you if you'd like.
> 
> It's just not many people can fish for peacock bass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm joking with you...tie whatever you like.  You're right about the peas, I've nowhere to catch one, but I'd like to someday.
Click to expand...


Let me know.
I can make it happen!!
Whenever you're in south Florida, bring your 5wt if you want to make it sporty!
lol


----------



## CatchBravo

Casted at a couple of small puns at night near a dock that had lights in the water but i dont know it was a full moon everything was rejecting even the sharks! :-[ but we did get some snapper on a shrimp pattern..


----------



## bsfl

Pops caught a 175 poon last night, so that's outta the way  , time to start tying for the swap...


----------



## DSampiero

I guess everyone is busy whippin' 'em up, this is the longest I've seen our little section go without a post! ;D


----------



## drewrossi

I'll be sending PM's to everybody later tonight to make sure that we have the correct number. If you see this before I get the message out shoot me a PM to verify that you still intend to participate. Thanks!


----------



## HaMm3r

My flies have been shipped! 

If anyone is looking for suggestions on how to ship, I went to the post office and picked up two of their small flat rate boxes. The first box I addressed to Playingsnooky and the second I addressed back to me. Then I folded the second flat, then in half and placed it in the first box along with a $5 bill to cover the return shipping. Flat rate shipping is $4.95, btw.

I put all the flies in a small Plano plastic container and put that in the first box as well. Sealed it up and dropped it off at the post office. 

Now all PS has to do is assemble the 2nd box, put my "new" flies in the Plano container and ship it back.


----------



## DSampiero

Did you remember to Tag all of 'em with your forum handle and what they are?


----------



## HaMm3r

> Did you remember to Tag all of 'em with your forum handle and what they are?


Sure did!


----------



## skinny_water

I have no clue what my flies are.... "custom pattern". I will include directions on how to fish though. Oh, and they are going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## drewrossi

Hammer, got the flies today. They look awesome!!!! As soon as I find my camera I will post pictures for everyone to see!!!!  They way you shipped them worked perfectly. I already picked up 12 of the small boxes from the USPS so I everyone just sends me $5 and a return address I can take care of filling it out. Can't wait to get in the rest!!!


----------



## drewrossi

Updated list as of 7:58 PM

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker - Received
2. BSFL1 - Gurgler - Not recieved
3. Playingsnooky - Not recieved
4. Str8outha9c - Shrimp - Not recieved
5. dacuban1 - Shrimp and Baitfish - Not recieved
6. Tom_in_orl - ??????? - Not recieved
7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler - Not recieved
8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat - Not recieved
9. Skinny_Water - ??????? - Not recieved
10. Flyfisheraa573 - ??????? - Not recieved

Still have no responses from:
1. Tico
2. Skinny Dippin
3. Skinnywater3

Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1


At the most, 13 flies will be need to be tied in total.


If anything is wrong above...Please correct me.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

mine should be in the mail by next Friday easy...btw...my pattern in a crab...should be good for you florida boys that like to chase the permit, or redfish...and believe of not, I've caught brim and bass off them (hey, you fish what you've got in a pinch  )

look forward to seeing everyones flies...with the hype around hammer's i'm almost embarrassed to send mine...nix that, i am embarrassed :-[


----------



## HaMm3r

> Hammer, got the flies today. They look awesome!!!! As soon as I find my camera I will post pictures for everyone to see!!!!    They way you shipped them worked perfectly.  I already picked up 12 of the small boxes from the USPS so I everyone just sends me $5 and a return address I can take care of filling it out. Can't wait to get in the rest!!!


Sweet! Glad they made it. I didn't like the way the postage label had to go on the back, instead of above the address, but seems it wasn't an issue.


----------



## DSampiero

In light of the new roster, I move that any excess flies be returned to their respective makers, can I have a second? 

I tell you what with 7 down and a few to go, I won't be tying any more WBT's for a good long time... : Plus it's time to get ready for some Poons... My fly rods haven't been doing much lately(aside from some bassin), waiting for improved conditions.


----------



## drewrossi

> In light of the new roster, I move that any excess flies be returned to their respective makers, can I have a second?


That's my plan!


----------



## skinny_water

put me down for a crab pattern


----------



## dacuban1

I say playingsnooky keeps whatever is extra if he wants just for hosting the swap just my.02. what ever you guys want though.


----------



## tguasjr

I thought i responded before, Sorry! I'm in, my 13 have been tied for a week, just havent made it to the post office!


----------



## marshnole11

if its not too late I'll jump in to fill someone else spot that has dropped out. I can have the flys sent out in the next few days.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

> if its not too late I'll jump in to fill someone else spot that has dropped out. I can have the flys sent out in the next few days.


I've got no problem with this...if no one else does...what are we up to anyway? number wise...


----------



## HaMm3r

> if its not too late I'll jump in to fill someone else spot that has dropped out. I can have the flys sent out in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with this...if no one else does...what are we up to anyway? number wise...
Click to expand...

I think playingsnooky needs to chime in about marshnole joining. If most people tied or are still planning to tie 15, then it's no problem, but I think 13 was tossed out here recently, which would short change someone if that's what everyone's going with. (I shipped 15 btw, so either way is good by me)


----------



## paint it black

Mine should be in the mail by Thursday.

Tried out the pattern I'm tying today on some bones, just in a different color and slightly smaller.
The bone that ate it seemed to like it.
Too bad it broke me off for a rookie mistake of standing on my fly line.  :'(


----------



## skinny_water

> Mine should be in the mail by Thursday.
> 
> Tried out the pattern I'm tying today on some bones, just in a different color and slightly smaller.
> The bone that ate it seemed to like it.
> Too bad it broke me off for a rookie mistake of standing on my fly line.   :'(


x2, I have 2 more to tie and then cut and bag them.

Flyfish barefoot, it helps a little.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Flies are due to me by the 15th of June.


Just verifying this is correct...........


----------



## drewrossi

> Flies are due to me by the 15th of June.
> 
> 
> 
> Just verifying this is correct...........
Click to expand...

correct


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received

2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Not Received

3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Not Received

4. Str8outha9c - Shrimp -
Not Received

5. dacuban1 - Shrimp and Baitfish -
Not Received

6. Tom_in_orl - Foxy Clouser -
Not Received

7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received

8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Not Received

9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Not Received

10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Not Received

11. Tico - ?????? -
Not Received

12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Not Received


Still have no responses from:

1. Skinny Dippin


Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3


At the most, 13 flies will be need to be tied in total.

Skinny Dippin has not responded since the original chime in about the swap.  So I'm guessing he is out.  I don't see a problem with Marshnole joining either.  Marshnole if you have any questions please PM me asap.




Due to me by June 15th.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825


----------



## tom_in_orl

You can put me down for tying a Foxy Clouser pattern


----------



## bsfl

I should be done over the next couple days, topwater lm bite has been pretty good when it slicks off after pm thunderstorms and this does not help me get flies finished. Lookin forward to seein everyone's submissions


----------



## skinnywater3

Playinsnooky- Im sitting this one out. Tried to respond to your PM but I guess it didnt work. Seems like your a great swap master though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## marshnole11

just started tying up some EP shrimp


----------



## tguasjr

I'm on my way to the post office and they are on the way!


----------



## DSampiero

My squad of West Bay Treats is moving out! ;D


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received


2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Not Received


3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Not Received


4. Str8outha9c - Shrimp -
Not Received


5. dacuban1 - Shrimp and Baitfish -
Not Received


6. Tom_in_orl - Foxy Clouser -
Not Received


7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received


8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Received


9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Not Received


10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Not Received


11. Tico - ?????? -
Received


12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Not Received



Still have no responses from:

1. Skinny Dippin


Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3


At the most, 13 flies will be need to be tied in total.

Skinny Dippin has not responded since the original chime in about the swap.  So I'm guessing he is out.  I don't see a problem with Marshnole joining either.  Marshnole if you have any questions please PM me asap.




Due to me by June 15th.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825 


Updated as of Saturday Night....will post pictures soon.


----------



## paint it black

There's no way I can make it by the 15th.
I haven't been able to tie any flies up cause I've been busy fishing.
Even if I get them in the mail on Monday, it'll be the 14th. 
Sorry guys.


----------



## marshnole11

sorry for the delay, my computer crashed this weekend and I havent been able to log back on. 

I have the flies tied and they will be sent out on monday morning, so they will probably be a day late. I threw a few extra flies in for you playinsnooky for putting this together


----------



## bsfl

mine will be dropped in the mail tomorrow morning, sorry for the delay


----------



## dacuban1

mine will be in the mail tomorrow. i'll ship next day. kids wouldnt give me tying time.


----------



## Guest

Drew I responded to your last E-mail that I just don't have the time right now. Sorry for any inconviniance , if I am still welcome maybe next time.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Foxee Clouser didn't work out. All of the Orlando shops, and I mean all of them, were out of material. Bass Pro, Fly Fisherman, Orlando Outfitters, Gander. [smiley=frustrate2.gif] 

I found this pattern in the Fly Fisherman but I need to look up its name. For now its one dozen something or others. Works for anything that swims ;D The will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## drewrossi

> Drew I responded to your last E-mail that I just don't have the time right now. Sorry for any inconviniance , if I am still welcome maybe next time.


No problem, I must not have gotten it.  And of course you are welcome in the next one!!!




> mine will be in the mail tomorrow. i'll ship next day. kids wouldnt give me tying time.


Seems like most everyone is shipping them out tomorrow...I would save your money and ship it regular. It only takes about 2 days to get to Orlando anyways!


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received


2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Not Received


3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Not Received


4. Str8outha9c - Shrimp -
Not Received


5. dacuban1 - Shrimp and Baitfish -
Not Received


6. Tom_in_orl - Something or Others   -
Not Received


7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received


8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Received


9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Not Received


10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Not Received


11. Tico - ?????? -
Received


12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Not Received






Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3
5. Skinny Dippin


12 flies will be need to be tied in total. Final Number.






Due to me by June 15th.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825


----------



## flyfisheraa573

how many flies again? 

I shipped mine out today...USPS...sorry for the delay...I intended to get them out by last Thurs or Friday, but ran out of thread, and since I don't have a fly shop near by...you get the picture...

anyway...on their way....


----------



## bsfl

Dropped em off at the post office today. Included a stamp, return label and extra fly for snooky for playing swapmaster.


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received


2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Not Received


3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Not Received


4. Str8outha9c - Shrimp -
Not Received


5. dacuban1 - Shrimp and Baitfish -
Not Received


6. Tom_in_orl - Something or Others -
Received -and a big thank you for not sending the Foxy Clouser  


7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received


8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Received


9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Not Received


10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Not Received


11. Tico - ?????? -
Received


12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Not Received






Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3
5. Skinny Dippin


12
flies will be need to be tied in total. Final Number.






Due to me by June 15th.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825


----------



## dacuban1

mine are on the way to you. Made a tailing redfish fly cause ran out of material for the mingo shrimp. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## drewrossi

A little taste of what everyone's gettin from me....







[/img]


----------



## paint it black

I got all the flies tied. 
I have been trying differen patterns on bones and the only productive one has been the pink crazy Charlie. It's nothing fancy. But has worked great for me. 
So that's what I tied. 
I've been running around from tohatsu dealer to mechanics. So I haven't had a chance to drop them off at the post office but I will on the morning if that's alright with you guys. 

I now have a shitload of olive and tan materials lol. 
I just rather send something that I know works. 
I haven't got anything on that shrimp pattern but cudas. 
I got one bone to eat a smaller version of it. 
But I had tossed it at plenty other bones and no takers.


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received


2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Received


3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Received


4. Str8outha9c - Pink Crazy Charlie -
Not Received


5. dacuban1 - Shrimp and Baitfish -
Not Received


6. Tom_in_orl - Something or Others -
Received -and a big thank you for not sending the Foxy Clouser   


7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received


8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Received


9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Not Received


10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Received


11. Tico - ?????? -
Received


12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Received






Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3
5. Skinny Dippin


12
flies will be need to be tied in total. Final Number.






Due to me by ASAP.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825


----------



## skinny_water

mine are in the mail


----------



## HaMm3r

Shouldn't be long now, huh? I'm getting excited to see all the new patterns we'll be receiving!


----------



## DSampiero

> Shouldn't be long now, huh? I'm getting excited to see all the new patterns we'll be receiving!


X2


----------



## drewrossi

I decided to go see my Dad for Father's Day, so I haven't checked the mail since Thursday. When I get home from work tonight I will give an update!


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received



2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Received



3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Received



4. Str8outha9c - Pink Crazy Charlie -
Not Received



5. dacuban1 - Silent Crab -
Received



6. Tom_in_orl - Something or Others -
Received
-and a big thank you for not sending the Foxy Clouser  


7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received



8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Received



9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Received



10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Received



11. Tico - ?????? -
Received



12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Received







Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3
5. Skinny Dippin


12
flies will be need to be tied in total. Final Number.






Due to me by ASAP.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825


----------



## paint it black

mine are in the mail. 
I didn't know what to do about getting them sent back, so I put a 5 spot in the package.


----------



## drewrossi

> mine are in the mail.
> I didn't know what to do about getting them sent back, so I put a 5 spot in the package.


 I'll take care of it as long as there is a return address on it.


----------



## paint it black

> mine are in the mail.
> I didn't know what to do about getting them sent back, so I put a 5 spot in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take care of it as long as there is a return address on it.
Click to expand...

yeah there's a return address on the package.
They put it in an envelope instead of the box.
It was a little more, but the lady was ignorant.
I told her I wanted to put it in the box, she put it in the envelope and charged me for a tracking number.


----------



## drewrossi

> mine are in the mail.
> I didn't know what to do about getting them sent back, so I put a 5 spot in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take care of it as long as there is a return address on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah there's a return address on the package.
> They put it in an envelope instead of the box.
> It was a little more, but the lady was ignorant.
> I told her I wanted to put it in the box, she put it in the envelope and charged me for a tracking number.
Click to expand...

I already picked up a bunch of the 5 dollar boxes to ship them back. When did you send them out so I know when to expect them?


----------



## paint it black

> mine are in the mail.
> I didn't know what to do about getting them sent back, so I put a 5 spot in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take care of it as long as there is a return address on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah there's a return address on the package.
> They put it in an envelope instead of the box.
> It was a little more, but the lady was ignorant.
> I told her I wanted to put it in the box, she put it in the envelope and charged me for a tracking number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already picked up a bunch of the 5 dollar boxes to ship them back. When did you send them out so I know when to expect them?
Click to expand...


You guys are going to disown me. lol

They were sent this morning. :-X


I had planned on dropping them off on Friday but my friend insisted we fished the tarpon spot before dropping them off because it had just stopped raining.

I managed to hook into three on fly and lose all of them. 
By the time I realized the time, it gave us 20 minutes to make it to the post office.
With rush hour traffic, I didn't make it in time.


----------



## DSampiero

Str8: ever get on some of the other fly forums? Our swap was pretty civilized and because we're all in the SE well, mostly in FL we'll get the flies from PlayingSnooky before the end of next week, maybe even on Saturday depending on the speed of our amazing postal service.

Check out this one:
http://www.drakemag.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=13257
BTW: that is one funny forum to read.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

GG...very well put...MS's swap was very tame, compared to any on the Drake...

The Drake is a great MB...funny, informative, offensive at times (but never meant in a mean way...haha)...communicating on there is a lot like being around a campfire with your friends...you will take some verbal abuse and ribbing at times, but it's all in good fun 

There are some really good folks on there...and some awesome tiers...been on there for a while, and from my understanding, a lot of the guys on there are "shop" guys, guides, or owners....but, there are a lot of regular joes too...


----------



## DSampiero

So is Gramp still in? He seems to be the only one who hasn't posted as to weather or not his shipped... :-?


----------



## drewrossi

> So is Gramp still in? He seems to be the only one who hasn't posted as to weather or not his shipped...  :-?


I was wondering the same thing.... No flies in the last two days...hope they come today! Went back and checked my PM's and this thread last last response from him was June 3rd via PM and it said he was in.


----------



## drewrossi

1. Hammer - White Eyed Rabbit Zonker -
Received

2. BSFL1 - Gurgler -
Received

3. Playingsnooky - Spittin' Frog
Received

4. Str8outha9c - Pink Crazy Charlie -
Received

5. dacuban1 - Silent Crab -
Received

6. Tom_in_orl - Something or Others -
Received

7. Gramps - Mangrove Muddler -
Not Received

8. Glades Ghost - West Bay Treat -
Received

9. Skinny_Water - Crab -
Received

10. Flyfisheraa573 - Permit Crab -
Received

11. Tico - ?????? -
Received

12. Marshnole - EP shrimp -
Received








Out of swap:
1. Tarpon Fever
2. Darkstar crashes
3. inlet1
4. Skinnywater3
5. Skinny Dippin


12
flies will be need to be tied in total. Final Number.






Due to me by ASAP.

Address:
Drew Rossi
11119 Fairhaven Way.
Orlando, FL 32825


----------



## paint it black

> So is Gramp still in? He seems to be the only one who hasn't posted as to weather or not his shipped...  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.... No flies in the last two days...hope they come today! Went back and checked my PM's and this thread last last response from him was June 3rd via PM and it said he was in.
Click to expand...

I can give him a call or text message and see if he's still in.
It's just a little late now. 
If I remember in the morning I will. 



btw, I hope my flies made it fine.
I didn't know what to do, so I just put them in a ziploc bag and shipped them off. 
Please forgive me if any are roughed up. 
I had planned on getting a sheet of foam and sending them that way, but as backed up as I was, I didn't want to prolong it anymore.


----------



## DSampiero

> I can give him a call or text message and see if he's still in.
> It's just a little late now.
> If I remember in the morning I will.
> btw, I hope my flies made it fine.
> I didn't know what to do, so I just put them in a ziploc bag and shipped them off.
> Please forgive me if any are roughed up.
> I had planned on getting a sheet of foam and sending them that way, but as backed up as I was, I didn't want to prolong it anymore.


Please do, and maybe shoot PlayingSnooky a PM one you know whats up!

I shipped my bunch loose in the box.. Manly because "when false casting a fly can pass the angler at speeds around 200 mph, that is why the next time you break off you'll sit there snapping your leader like a bull whip." - A quote from the Sexyloops.com pages on casting performance. I figure if a fly can take 200 mph, the turn-around and some screw ups, it can take 95% of what the post office can dish out! ;D


----------



## drewrossi

All flies have come in great condition... I guess you are right on with that statement GG.


----------



## paint it black

> All flies have come in great condition... I guess you are right on with that statement GG.


I spoke to Scott earlier today.
He said he's been caught up at work with insane hours.
He hasn't had time to even think about tying flies.
So he was going to come on here and withdraw himself from the swap.


----------



## drewrossi

Alright, I'll try to get them out by Monday.... I have a busy weekend myself. Hope this is alright with everyone.


----------



## drewrossi

All flies are packed up.  I labeled all the flies that didn't come labeled.  It would be nice if everyone posted how to fish each fly.  I will post pictures of everyone's submissions soon.  Unless otherwise stated by PM or post I sent all extra flies back to the owner after distributing them.  Don't worry Dacuban1 - I'll cover your shipping   ;D.  Flies will be in the mail Monday....get excited...they are awesome!








[/img]


----------



## HaMm3r

Nice! I'm so looking forward to the mid-summer x-mas present. ;D Thanks for doing such a good job running the swap PlayingSnooky!!


----------



## DSampiero

Yeah, a big thank you Snooky!!

I'm looking forward to letting some Big Bass trash Hamm3r's Zonkers. 
[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sweet, looking forward to seeing everyone's work.


----------



## paint it black

Remember guys! 
Don't judge me by my flies!
I probably have only been tying for a month or so!

Thanks Snooky for putting this together, allowing me to enter so late, and also waiting on my flies even though they were a week late!


----------



## flyfisheraa573

Snooky...many props...top shelf of you man! Thank you for taking the time!

oh, and I am excited!!!!!


----------



## dacuban1

"Don't worry Dacuban1 - I'll cover your shipping   ;D."  


Dam it! : it'll be in the mail next week, plus a few different flys for ya.


----------



## drewrossi

> "Don't worry Dacuban1 - I'll cover your shipping   ;D."
> 
> 
> Dam it! : it'll be in the mail next week, plus a few different flys for ya.


 No worries... I got it covered!


----------



## tguasjr

I cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## drewrossi

I didn't get a lunch at work yesterday...so they all got sent this morning. Check your mailboxes in a couple of days!


----------



## HaMm3r

> I didn't get a lunch at work yesterday...so they all got sent this morning.  Check your mailboxes in a couple of days!


I ran to the mailbox as soon as I got home...but it was empty! :'( That's alright though... 

Did you happen to take a picture of all 144+ flies before you sent them out? Would be neat to see...


----------



## drewrossi

> I didn't get a lunch at work yesterday...so they all got sent this morning.  Check your mailboxes in a couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran to the mailbox as soon as I got home...but it was empty! :'( That's alright though...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to take a picture of all 144+ flies before you sent them out? Would be neat to see...
Click to expand...

NO!!  Didn't even think of it. That would have been an awesome picture! I did take individual pictures of everyone's as they came in. I will post those soon... once everybody receives them. I thought it should be somewhat of a surprise. If everyone wants to send them back... I'll get a picture of the 144+  ;D.


----------



## HaMm3r

There was a very suspicious looking package in my mailbox when I got home!!

Haven't opened it yet, but...Yay!


----------



## skinny_water

> There was a very suspicious looking package in my mailbox when I got home!!
> 
> Haven't opened it yet, but...Yay!


Tease. I saw your post and ran down stairs.... nothing. I RAN DOWN STAIRS...IN THE RAIN FOR NOTHING!!! I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## HaMm3r

> There was a very suspicious looking package in my mailbox when I got home!!
> 
> Haven't opened it yet, but...Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Tease.  I saw your post and ran down stairs.... nothing.  I RAN DOWN STAIRS...IN THE RAIN FOR NOTHING!!!  I will get them tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Lol! I won't ruin Playingsnooky's surprise by revealing anything, but there are some very cool patterns in here! 

I can't wait to see the bass blow up on a couple of them, and there are some that look killer for bones and reds.


----------



## paint it black

> There was a very suspicious looking package in my mailbox when I got home!!
> 
> Haven't opened it yet, but...Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Tease.  I saw your post and ran down stairs.... nothing.  I RAN DOWN STAIRS...IN THE RAIN FOR NOTHING!!!  I will get them tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I won't ruin Playingsnooky's surprise by revealing anything, but there are some very cool patterns in here!
> 
> I can't wait to see the bass blow up on a couple of them, and there are some that look killer for bones and reds.
Click to expand...


I know my fly will kill the beach bones (tested and approved) and the peacock bass too.

Let me know when you wanna make that trip!
We can make both happen on one fly!


----------



## HaMm3r

> There was a very suspicious looking package in my mailbox when I got home!!
> 
> Haven't opened it yet, but...Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Tease.  I saw your post and ran down stairs.... nothing.  I RAN DOWN STAIRS...IN THE RAIN FOR NOTHING!!!  I will get them tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I won't ruin Playingsnooky's surprise by revealing anything, but there are some very cool patterns in here!
> 
> I can't wait to see the bass blow up on a couple of them, and there are some that look killer for bones and reds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my fly will kill the beach bones (tested and approved) and the peacock bass too.
> 
> Let me know when you wanna make that trip!
> We can make both happen on one fly!
Click to expand...

August for sure man! July is just too busy, lots of travel on my schedule.


----------



## paint it black

I got my flies in.
That West Bay Treat looks insane.
As well as the others, but that one is calling my name. lol

Can't wait to try them all out.
I wonder if that frog will work for snakeheads?

Haven't tried fishing for them, but they might be fun on fly. :


----------



## DSampiero

> I got my flies in.
> That West Bay Treat looks insane.
> As well as the others, but that one is calling my name. lol
> 
> Can't wait to try them all out.
> I wonder if that frog will work for snakeheads?
> 
> Haven't tried fishing for them, but they might be fun on fly.  :


The WBT is made for just that, SW Biscayne Bay. 

And are you telling me that those a$$-hats down there put "Snakehead fish" in the canal system? bastards, S. Florida used to be so wonderful...


----------



## paint it black

> I got my flies in.
> That West Bay Treat looks insane.
> As well as the others, but that one is calling my name. lol
> 
> Can't wait to try them all out.
> I wonder if that frog will work for snakeheads?
> 
> Haven't tried fishing for them, but they might be fun on fly.  :
> 
> 
> 
> The WBT is made for just that, SW Biscayne Bay.
> 
> And are you telling me that those a$$-hats down there put "Snakehead fish" in the canal system? bastards, S. Florida used to be so wonderful...
Click to expand...


Watch the episode of River Monsters on Snakeheads on Animal Planet.
They have a whole segment on how the snakeheads were introduced.
It's only up in the canal system of coral springs area. 
Not down in Dade.


----------



## bsfl

We have a different species of snake head than those gents up north on the potomac. Our snakeheads are restricted to mostly western broward/southern palm beach cty. They are actually a very challenging, fun fish to catch on fly. Snakeheads are extremely spooky, intelligent and a hard fighter. In addition, from what I understand, they have minimal impact on native species when compared to the likes of mayan cichlids or oscars. I fish for snakeheads on fly regularly and sightfishing them from shore, where you generally cannot approach within more than 40 ft of em, is a blast! Oh and imo they were probably escapees from asian fish markets where they are a considered delectable/ of medicinal quality


----------



## paint it black

I want to buy another fly box just for these flies.
There's some sick flies that look like they'll work great in SBB and Flamingo.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

Alright folks...I think that I might be the furtherest away that these flies traveled...and I got mine today...

Some VERY pimp stuff out there folks...good showing by all...as a matter of fact, I feel a little "under tied"...sorry that mine pale in comparison to the rest of y'alls...can't pick a favorite, all are so well done.

Str...I pick up a med size or small size white river box ($3.99 - $4.99) for the swaps I'm in specifically for that...send my flies in it, and get the swaps back in it. Just an idea, I stole from someone else.

Again, folks great job by all!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## paint it black

> Alright folks...I think that I might be the furtherest away that these flies traveled...and I got mine today...
> 
> Some VERY pimp stuff out there folks...good showing by all...as a matter of fact, I feel a little "under tied"...sorry that mine pale in comparison to the rest of y'alls...can't pick a favorite, all are so well done.
> 
> Str...I pick up a med size or small size white river box ($3.99 - $4.99) for the swaps I'm in specifically for that...send my flies in it, and get the swaps back in it.  Just an idea, I stole from someone else.
> 
> Again, folks great job by all!!!!!!  Thanks!



My fly looks the worst of the batch....lol

which did you tie?


----------



## flyfisheraa573

I tied the permit crab...but unlike everyone else...I forgot to put my name on the tag...i just put the name of the fly..


----------



## HaMm3r

I don't think there were any "under-ties" in the whole group. Sure, some are simpler patterns than others, but complexity does not equal effectiveness. I'll tell ya, I sure wish I had some of these in the Caicos or when I was last in the Bahamas. 

The one other thing that struck me about the bunch was the size of some of the entries, ie big heavy hooks with large footprints. I may have to use my 8wt in freshwater to cast a couple of these. ;D


----------



## paint it black

> I tied the permit crab...but unlike everyone else...I forgot to put my name on the tag...i just put the name of the fly..


That permit crab is one of my favorites of the bunch. lol


----------



## dacuban1

just got home and their it was. The magic box. Alsome flys guys thank you very much and psnooky thank you for hosting. 
Im ready for the next one!


----------



## tguasjr

Awesome flies! Cant wait for the next one. You guys got some talent!


----------



## marshnole11

great looking flies. i definetly feel like i had the worst looking of the bunch. Sorry for the sloppiness but I joined the party late and tied them up super fast to get them out in time.... 
Its definetly a big fly. i throw a 8 and a 10 wt. its a great shrimp pattern for snook and trout. 

I cant wait to try some of these crab patterns out for the reds up here.


----------



## DSampiero

Awesome patterns everyone! I love the Bass patterns(I don't often tie Bass specific flies) and am going to have some fun on the Golf courses with those! 

Here's the link if you haven't seen it: The Red Fly Swap begins now!

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1278045330/0#0


----------



## bsfl

Hey guys, awesome flies! Thanks alot!


----------

